

Apple Q4 earnings fall short of expectations - llambda
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/apple-q4-earnings-fall-short-of-expectations-28-3-billion-in-r/

======
37prime
Expectations from analysts who are mostly wrong.

So that means Apple is Doomed?

Probably not.

------
alperakgun
The beginning of the end for AAPL-mania, or a road bump?

